
Show HN: Free placeholder logos for side projects - vsax
http://thelogo.site
======
mtmail
"This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution Zero License. This
means you can download and use or modify and use the logos for free, without
asking permission or providing attribution. Just don't sell them."

The CC0 license allows reselling.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons_license#Types...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons_license#Types_of_licenses)

~~~
vsax
My apologies. I had attribution license before but changed it to CC0 later and
then forgot to take out the don't sell phrase. Should be all set now.

~~~
SingAlong
I love some of those logos. I find that once I love the style of a few of
someone's work, I tend to like their future work too. I'm not a designer, so
I'm not sure if there's a vocabulary to describe the "style" I'm attempting to
refer to.

Is there a way I can contact you when I (or someone I know), need some art
work in the future? Your email or website is not listed on your profile.

~~~
vsax
Hey, thanks. I just tend to make anything random at night after a long day of
work. Glad you like it. I just put up a contact me button on top right.

------
grardb
"If you came looking for free designer logos, we suggest you look in the
directory next to free engineers."

I love this! Thanks for building this site.

------
jipy9
This is good stuff. Thanks for making. :)

~~~
vsax
Thanks. We will making more regularly so keep checking back or subscribe so
they come to you.

